# Donor Forms - Arrrrrgh!!



## Nickie

Hello ladies

I have decided to post on this website for my next treatment as I think it's wonderful and colourful and everyone is so friendly.  Am hopefully starting a donor ICSI cycle next week (I'm donoring) and am just waiting for the couple I have been offered to to accept!  

I had such a hard job completing the green form they give you - I was OK with the background bit but when it came to the good will message to any child born as a result of the donation .............. Gosh what a hard one - where do you start!!!!  In the end I wrote something down and it brought my Mum to tears (bless her) - how did any of you get on with the forms??

Also look forward to cycling with some of you soon.

Big Love and baby dust to you all


Nickie
xx


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Nickie


I am just about to fill in green form, and to be honest i have absolutely no idea what to put on there, any help would be greatly appreciated

When are you due to be starting you treatment?

Good luck 

Love
bitbit
xxx


----------



## badcat

Hiya Nickie  

Good on ya!!  Ive been putting off filling mine in.  As with yourself, no problems with the 'normal' questions, but when you have to start writing why, well thats a different matter.  I think its a bit like a section on a job application which says 'Why are you the best applicant for the job' Arrgghh nightmare!!  

I think because it is such an emotional issue, I find it hard to put words to the thoughts and feelings that I have.  I only hope that any child conceived out of my eggs, will be shown so much love from their parents that my reasons behind donating will be evident.  

Anyway, well done Nickie, just wish mine was completed!!


----------



## sas jane v

Hi girls

  just wanted to say you are all stars on here and those of us waiting for donors would be lost without you

  so a big    thats a thankyou from me


  Sarah xx


----------



## Nickie

Bitbit - I have now started my treatment - am merrily sniffing away and have been doing so for a week now - first scan next Monday and then hopefully start the injections. 

Sarah - thanks for your kind words - it makes it even more fulfilling when people write that kind of stuff   

When do you start bitbit??

Love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

Hello 

Nickie- Omg we are quite close I started on Saturday 30/10/04 and have appt for bls on next Friday.

sas jane v- thank you for your post, I look at as a 2 way street, and i am sooooo greatful to my recipient, because without them, we would be lost  too. are you still waiting for a donor and if you don't mind me asking how long have you had too wait?

Take care and good luck

Bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## olivia m

Thanks a million to those of you donating eggs.  As a mother of children conceived by donor sperm I know how important it is for offspring to have the information you find so hard to write.  My daughter, age 18, says she would really like to know why her donor donated; what his values are in life; what sort of music he likes and how he sees himself.  Does this help?    Think of yourself writing for a young person and not a baby.

Best wishes and thanks again.
Olivia


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Olivia

Thanks for the info that does help me quite a bit because i still havent managed to finish mine yet, but i have until next friday. I was getting a bit concerned bcos the idea's on the form were like what are your achievements etc etc, felt a bit like an application form for a job (and im not v good at those either lol)

Thanks again

bitbit
xxxxxx


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Nickie

how are things going, how are you?

Love

bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## Nickie

Olivia

Thank you for that - I ended up putting info like that5 in so am pleased this is what i think they would want.  

Bit bit - I'm fine hun - have had a scan which shows I'm not quite down regged yet - back again at hospital tomorrow so hopefully going ahead with the stimms tomorrow all being well  - EC is likely to be 24th November!  How are you getting on??

Love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

Nickie


Have baseline scan tomorrow morning, when did you have you scan?

good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed and hope you are ready for stimms.

Take care
bitbit
xxx


----------



## bitbit3

hi nickie

how did your scan go today, are you ready for stimms yet, mine went well, and i am down regulated, but recipient isnt ready yet   will hopefully know more some point next week.

take care
love 
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## Nickie

Bitbit - hello girlie - how annoying that your recipient isn't ready   how long will you have to wait?? I am now fully downregged and have started my stimms today (hooooooray) - so all being well if things according to plan EC around 24th November..

Love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Nickie


glad to hear your fully down regged now, and are able to start stimms today, my clinic have said they will contact me next week to let me know, if she is ready if she is, then they will give me a date to start stimms, if she isnt ready then i will just have to carry on with bureslin until she is, so i now have no idea.


take care
bitbit
xxxx


----------



## Nickie

Oh bitbit - your poor nostrils  

Where are you having your treatment - I don't really know anything about your circs  What are your fertility problems?

Love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Nickie

I'm injecting, not sniffing, so i suppose i will have even more little holes in my tummy  , i bruised myself again last night cos i was sooo tired, and things always hurt more when your tired don't they   , i am having treatment in nottingham. We are having IVF because DH had failed vr nearly 2 years ago, we weren't sure whether to go for ivf or diui, but we decided on ivf because of the better success rates. Where are you having treatment?

take care

bitbit
xxxxxx


----------



## *katie*

Hi girls,

Hope you don't mind me joining in.  I'm new to the website & we're only at the very early stages of choosing a clinic / centre. (So far MFS is 1st choice followed by Bristol, mainly for location if we're zipping back & forwards).

I didn't know much about egg donation until a couple of days ago, and we've been worried about the financial aspect of icsi & ssr.  So thankfully if I'm ok to donate it will mean we'll be able to try for ourselves and also give someone else the chance too.

I have a question - how long does to process of egg donation last?  We've been told to expect to have to visit the centre 6 - 8 times over a couple of months.  I'm trying to work out how I would explain the time off to my boss who's unaware of our situation!  And how long does it take from initial sign-up to donation?

Wishing you lots of luck.....


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Katie

You will find answers to most questions on this website.

Each clinic differs with how they work, so all i can tell you is how my clinic have worked. Once we chose a clinic, we had to get a referal, the clinic then sent through an appt for the intial consultation, we discussed egg share, and the process of ivf, once we had decided that we were going to egg share, i had to have some blood tests, for hiv, std's fsh and lh, karotype etc, when these test were back and all clear, which took about 13 weeks, we had to see councellor, and discuss the implications of egg share etc, I also had scan as well to make sure everything was ok, and mock transfer. After all that i then had to be matched up with recipient, which i found quite a difficult time, because they can only offer eggs to one person at a time, so if they dont get back to clinic straight away, you have to wait until they do, but i dont think they give them months to decide.

Anyway once matched up, depending on protocol, i started on day 21 you start your down regulation drugs, my clinic then get you back in 14 days after starting drugs, for a scan to make sure that your body has down regulated, then you have more blood taken, i was told that i would have to ring after lunch to see when i can start the stimms, but unfortunately, because my recipient wasn't down regulated i have to carry on with d/r drugs until she is.

So it is fairly difficult to give a time scale of how long things take from start to finish, it does depend alot on clinic and recipient.

When i do get to start stimm i have to go in on day 6 of stimms for another scan to see how follies are doing, but again i dont know how other clinics work, but my clinic, you have your scans at 07:30am, also my clinic have said after ec they will give me a sick note for 2 weeks, on hospital paper not on the fertility clinic paper, so my employer doesn't have to know.

im sorry if i've rambled, but i hope it helps


take care and lots of luck

bitbit
xxxx


----------



## *katie*

Thank you bitbit!

That's given me a much better picture.  I know I'll find it all out when we get our first appt but my mind doesn't seem to deal with one stage at a time, it likes to get an idea of the whole process!!  

Your clinic sounds very good.  Which one are you with if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Katie

I have sent you a message

bitbit
xxxx


----------



## Nickie

Katie

I cannot really add any more to the info Bitbit has given you - good luck with your treatment  

Bitbit - I am cycling at the Woking Nuffield this time round - I have had 3 cycles (well actually one cancelled at the last minute, 1 fresh and one FET) at the Lister Hospital in London and decided I would change so that at least I feel I am doing my bit to assist - I'm very happy at the Nuffield, alot closer to where I live and they are all very friendly and not as hassled as the London clinics (they seem to be rushing around and too busy to give you any time).

So day two injections and going OK.  Hopefully on course but I know this game, anything could change at the last minute - won't hold my breath!

Big love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

hi nickie

glad everythings is going ok with your stimms, when do you go back to check on follies? how come one of your treatments was canx last minute was that egg share?

take care

love bitbit
xxxxxxx


----------



## Nickie

Bitbit

I go back on Wednesday morning for my first follie scan - fingers crossed hey!  My treatment was cancelled after they only gave me 150iui of Gonal F and I didn't respond well - they didn't bother to up my dose - just kept plodding along until the last scan when I only had 2 follies so they said I should restart on Menopure - that worked but I was so disappointed with the cancellation - I thought they could have done a bit more to help me but there we go - just one of those things I suppose!

Will let you know how Wednesday goes - let me know if you have any news.

Love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Nickie

Good luck for wednesday, hope everything goes well for you hun, hopefully i should have a call from clinic wednesday too, so should be an exciting day for us both.


take care

bitbit
xxxx


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Nikkie


How did scan go today?


Take care
bitbitxxx


----------



## Nickie

Hiya hun

Well, scan went OK (ish) I suppose - not as many larger follicles  as I'd have wished for (6 in total) and several small ones - but they have now upped my drugs to 375 iui Menopure and will see at my scan tomorrow whether to up it again to the maximum of 450 iui.    It's really strage how one cycle differs from the next - I shall have to wait and see again tomorrow.

Any news from you my dear?? 

Love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Nickie

Hope all goes well for you tomorrow, no news here unfortunately, i will have to wait to see if i hear anything next friday   i'm feeling really impatient now, it seemed to take sooo long to get started, and now i feel i'm on hold again, but hey ho, recip has to down regulate at some point ( I hope!)
Hopefully all those smaller follies, have increased and you have lots of nice big ones for tomorrow, good luck will be thinking of you.


Take care
bitbit
xxxx


----------



## Nickie

Hiya bitbit

Well another scan today and it showed only 4 (yes 4  ) follies worth mentioning - I have had one disappear completely from the left ovary    Amazing hey!)

Anyway, they have now upped my dose to maximum for the next 3 injections (back on Monday for another scan)!  Egg collection looking more likely to be on Friday now and not Wednesday    Poo!   I was wanting it done so I could get off work and have those two embies in side by a week today!

Oh well ,nothing worth getting my knickers in a twist over!

Look forward to hearing your news next week.

Love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Nickie

Sorry to hear your scan didnt go so well, hopefully monday will show better news for you. fingers crossed for next scan tomorrow.

good luck

bitbit
xxxxxx


----------



## dotty

Hi all,

Nickie: Hope you get better news on Monday!  

Hiya bitbit, hows things going for you? Any news yet?

Well I have been given the green form and started d/r on Friday. I just don't know what to write! So far I have filled in 'occupation'...rubbish I know.
Any ideas would be welcome.

Love
dotty xx


----------



## bitbit3

Hello

Dotty: i had a real nightmare filling in the green form, and ended up filling it in the night before bls, i just put stuff about my personality and values, i'm not too good when it comes to writing about myself.

Nickie: how did things go for you today?

the good news here is recip is now ready, i can start stimms on thursday, hooray.

take care

bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## Nickie

Helllllllllloooo Ladies

Bitbit - Scan went much better today    Now have at least 9 follies to shout about (providing the  's don't disappear on me again)!  Back again Wednesday for yet another scan (now they are saying EC more likely a week today (29th)    We'll get there in the end hey!  Great news on your stimms starting  .  Keep me posted!  What dose will you be on??

Hiya Dotty, how are ya hun    The forms are a nightmare aren't they - but in the end I decided it was best to give a lot of detail about your likes, whether you're a cat or a dog lover - that sort of thing.  The one thing I didn't mention was my compulsive disorder to have everything to be neat and tidy - hope they'll not end up like moi on that one!!!!    It really does get irritating for my other half!!  

Lets us know where you are with your cycle and keep in touch.

Love 
Nickie


----------



## dotty

Hiya both,

Thanks for the hints. I think it is such a big thing to think that someone maybe reading it about you that I just don't want to come across as a total numpty!   

Bitbit: Excellent news about the recipient! You are on your way now!   

Nickie: Good news about the scan!    
I am on my 4th day of d/r. Its going ok, a few side effects but all for a good cause! Everything seems to be moving so fast now! I'm used to things to do with tx taking weeks and now all of a sudden here I am and due to start stimming a week on Wednesday!! 

Good luck you two

dotty xxxx


----------



## bitbit3

hello

nickie: thats good news about your scan, im hoping that ec for me will be w/c 6/12/04, all going well

dotty: i know what you mean about not wanting to look a numpty  

take care

bitbit

xxxx


----------



## dotty

Way hay!!!
Not long now bitbit!     

Hope you are both doing ok?
Still haven't filled in the forms but I've got til next Wednesday when we go for the BLS.

Take care
dotty xxx


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Dotty

I know, stimms tomorrow yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


love
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## Nickie

Hiya Girls  

Bit bit - you go girl - you won't be far behind me at this rate!

Dotty - Have you had your BSL yet??

They have put my EC back again (  ) because I've now got 11 follies ....... so am back in 2mox (Monday) for final scan and they have definitely promised me that Ec will be Wednesday and ET Friday - I am at breaking point with the injections and sniffing now - have had enough and just want this to be over so I can get back to feeling normal (if that's possible   )!

Hope you are both well!

Write soon
Love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Nickie

sorry to hear your having such a bad time hun   , at least you know you will def have ec on wednesday,     , i have my first stimms scan on tuesday. Good luck with your scan tomorrow.

How long have you been on stimms now?

take care 
love
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## dotty

Hiya both,

Nickie: Hope the scan went well today, let us know? Good luck for Wednesday, I'll have everything crossed for you.    

Bitbit: Good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope it goes well. Everything crossed for you too! I'm not going to get much done the next two days with my fingers, legs and eyes crossed!!   

I've got my BLS on Wednesday and hopefully will start stimming then too.

Take care both

love
dotty xx


----------



## bitbit3

Hi

Thanks dotty for the good luck, i hope all goes well for your bls on wednesday, and you can start stimms.

nickie: how did scan go today?

take care

bitbit
xxxx


----------



## bitbit3

hello

Nickie: did you have ec today how did you get on?

dotty: how did bls go today?

i had my first stimms scan, yesterday and i had 12 larger follies and lots of little ones, lining was 8, so they called me yesterday and i had to go back this morning for another scan, so today day 7 scan revealed 25 larger follies and lots more little ones, and lining is now 10, but hormone levels are apparently fine, so i have to go back tomorrow for another one, cos they want to keep an eye on me, they said ec should hopefully be monday or tuesday next week. im really starting to feel a little uncomfitable now, but still drinking plenty of fluids.

good luck

love
bitbit
xxxx


----------



## ZenaE

Ref Donor forms... as a potential reciepiant I didn't know that there were these forms that you wonderful donors had to fill in.. amazing.

Don't any of you fell silly foolish daft etc with what you write... you are all very generous, special people ... & don't forget it.  
You are giving the most precious gift that there is.

I hope that all your treatments go well.


----------



## dotty

Hiya,

Bitbit: Poor you feeling all uncomfy! It will all be worth it in the end (I have to keep saying this to myself at the moment!   )
EC Monday or Tuesday....ohhhh good luck honey! I'll be thinking of you   

Nickie: How are you? Have you had ec? Let us know how you are getting on.

Hi thewhitehouse, thanks for what you said and I hope you get your donor soon.

Love
dotty xx


----------



## bitbit3

hi dotty

how are you, how did bls go?

i have another scan tomorrow.

take care

bitbit
xxxx


----------



## Nickie

Hiya girls  

Sorry haven't been on-line much lately - you know how it is!!  Great news Bitbit for EC tomorrow or Wednesday?  Dotti, sounds like all is going well with you so far hey ...... ?

I had EC on Wednesday and they got 13 eggs outta 13 follies!   I got to keep 7 and all seven were mature enough for attempt to fertilise (with ICSI).  All seven DID fertilise and I had transfer of the 2 besties on Friday - the other five did not continue to split and there no frosties for me (but I am quite glad as it took that decision out of my hands) - my other half has said that he wants this to be our last try (as he doesn't want to be an OLD Dad)  He's only bloody 36    

So we have to keep all our fingers and toes crossed for at least one of these babies to hang on in there - have already been praying to my Guardian Angel   all the way through and have been trying to stay positive and imagining the embryos floating around and splitting - hopefully they will implant in the next few days!

Keep me posted girls and I'll be back to write soon.

Love to you all
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

hi nickie

13 eggs outa 13 follies thats great news, hope you taking it easy and letting dh do everything   , when is you test date?

i am having ec tomorrow and feeling really nervous.

take care


bitbit
xxxx


----------



## Nickie

BITBIT - how did your EC go yesterday  Hope you got lots of good eggies!

My test date is 17th December (if I make it that far) - normally come on day before due to test!

Dolly - how are you going??

Love to all

Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Nickie

ec didnt go to well yesterday, we only got 4 eggs so not enough to share, quite confussed really, was expecting alot more, but the good news is 3 have fertilised, so i am in tomorrow for et, then on to join you in 2ww.


take care
bitbit
xxxx


----------



## Nickie

BitBit - it is quality not quantity my dear - you remember that - and great that 3 fertilised - let me know how many cells the 2 embryos put back today are!

Sending you   vibes my dear.

Does that mean that you have to pay for your treatment  Hope not - my clinic does not charge if there aren't enough to share.  

Hope the transfer went smoothly and looking forward to sharing the agony of the   with you hun!

Love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

hi nickie

well iam officially in the 2ww now, all went well today, we had 2, 4 cell embies put back today, out official test day is xmas day but as clinic is not open they are gonna do it on the 23rd ( if i resist testing myself). Lucky enough we dont have to pay for the full treatment, it was a chance my clinic takes too.

take care
bitbit
xxx


----------



## dotty

I am sooooo pleased that everything went well for you two and you have two lovely embies snuggling up nice and warm!!
           
Thought that warranted a banana dance!  

Well I had a scan yesterday and I've got six follies on one side and 'plenty' on the other....not sure what that means? Cons words not mine. There were def. more on the side than the one with six so thats good news. I've got another scan on Friday to make sure everything is going well then ec on Monday with et on Thurs. Then I will be joining you two on the 2ww! Although by then it will only be a few days for you two!! 
             wishing you both lots of luck! Let me know how you get on. Are you moving over to 2ww thread so that I can keep an eye on you?

Love dotty xxxxx


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Dotty

thats great news about follies, how r u getting on with jabs? i am soo glad to finally have got to et today, now just trying not think about 2ww, i have joined the 2ww thread.  good luck for your scan on friday, 

take care
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## dotty

Hi again Bitbit,

The jabs are going fine now! I hated d/r but the stimms seem to be cancelling out the side effects so that is good news!! 
I'm starting to feel quite bloated and 'full'...thats the only way I can describe it! I'm not eating very much, just don't feel hungry although I'm forcing myself to have at least one good meal a day.
You must be so excited! I have everything crossed for you!! 

    to you and Nickie.

Love
dotty xxx


----------



## Nickie

Hiya girls

Dotty - again great news about the follies - seems to be ticking along nicely for you hun - keep it up!

I have posted on the 2WW thread but wanted to groan to you to as well!  I am getting the most AWFUL PMT symptons.  I have admittedly had AF type symptons since day 3 of transfer but my PMT (i.e. wanting to poke my DP's eyes out) is getting worse!  I just can't control it and this is scaring me as thi is what I'm normally like without taking my supplements before AF!  I haven't ben taking B6 or Primrose Oil during this treatment as I'm already shaking around like a medicine cabinet   !  And this is exaclt how I get like when I'm not on the supps and AF is coming.

I am really scared it's all over for me!  Help!

Love to you both
Nickie


----------



## dotty

Nickie,

Sorry to hear that you are feeling cranky! The one thing that I can say is that most women who go on to get bfps have symptoms like af is on her way. So if this is the way af usually rears her ugly head for you then you are no different to them! I really have lost count of the number of women who say that they are sure the old witch is on her way because this is exactly how they feel when she is, and then go on to post a bfp! 
I know its a stupid thing to write but please try not to worry too much. 
Remember its not over until the fat lady (or   ) sings!
Sending you lots of       

Take care
Love 
dotty xxxxx

PS Bitbit...hope you are doing ok?


----------



## bitbit3

Hi 

Nickie: I would try and not read to much into feeling cramky, you can be the same way when you are pregnant too, i know my sister was terrible whan she was pregnant with my nephew, i know its hard but try to relax.

Dotty: Good luck for ec tomorrow, hope everything goes well for you and you get nice lot of eggies.


take care
bitbit
xxxxx


----------



## dotty

Hiya Nickie & Bitbit,

Hope you are both doing ok in the 2ww?

Well had ec today and got 14 eggs. That is seven each so I am quite pleased! Got to ring up tomorrow and see if they have fertilised! Keep your fingers crossed for me!
Going now cos I feel a bit woozy!

Love
dotty xxx


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Dotty


14 eggs that great so will et be weds then?

take care

bitbit


----------



## dotty

Hiya both,

Hope you are both coping with the 2ww??

6 of the 7 eggs we got to keep fertilized so we are back up on Thurs at 12pm for et!! Woo hoo!!

Love
dotty xxxx


----------



## bitbit3

Hi Dotty

good luck for et tomorrow, hope all goes well, will be thinking of you

 


love
bitbit


----------



## dotty

Hiya bitbit,
Hope you are coping with 2ww?

Nickie,
Isn't it test day for you today? Thinking of you hun, hope you get the very best news!!

Love
dotty xxxx


----------



## Nickie

Hiya Girls

Well you won't believe it but I got a BFP today   - I am still in shock!  It has been a whirlwind day today.  Bitbit, hope you are doing OK hun in the dreaded 2WW - this one was the worst for me I think!

Dotty - how was ET?    Did you get good embies put back - sure you would have done after the large amount that fertilised - well done you.

Well I am spreading my babydust onto you girls!  Keep the faith.

Love
Nickie


----------



## bitbit3

omg nickie, im soooooooooooooooo pleased for you hun, Dotty and I were really worried cos we hadnt heard from you for a few days,that is just the best news ever, well done you, congratulations    


love from Bitbit
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jayne

Nickie, that's fantastic news  

Love 

Jayne x


----------



## dotty

I am so pleased for you Nickie! As bitbit said we were getting concerned that we hadn't heard from you! This is the best news!!
You must be on  

Love
dotty xxxx


----------



## Jayne

Ladies I'm going to lock this topic now as it's gone off it's initial subject relating to completing donor forms. There are also various threads on this board, basically discussing the same thing, so I'm also going to lock them down and point everybody to the one place to chat 

There is a general chit chat thread on this board already, please feel free to continue your chat there if you wish. Just follow the link below 

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,16258.0.html

Jayne x


----------

